# Ash Bowl



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is a ash bowl that was in log form for about 3 yrs. I almost left it to long as some of the blanks do have a punky spot or two although on this one they cleaned up nicely. It is 9 1/2" X 3 1/2" and is finished with Lee Valley Tung Oil. I put two coats of sealer on and after they had dried put 3 coats of the tung oil finish.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Which of the finishes are food safe?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Mike all finishes today are food safe if allowed to cure for 72 hrs. I use Waterlox, Antique Oil, Tung Oil or walnut oil on my utility items. I eat off of walnut plates that were finished with walnut oil. My cereal bowls are finished with Tung Oil and Antique Oil. Just wanted to see how each last.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nice, very nice Bernie.


----------



## mark81253 (Dec 1, 2011)

Bernie- another great looking bowl. That ash has some impressive grain structure for sure.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks again. Mark it does have great grain pattern and the wood is a little darker than most ash I have turned. Most of it is pretty white in color and a little bland. I dye a lot of ash but not this one.


----------

